# Amisulpride



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Guys have been switched from Sertraline to Amisulpride 50mg...... Anyone had experiences with this stuff I'm pretty nervous


----------



## Greenapple (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello Bjorn, had the amisulpride worked for you?


----------

